# Bolton (MA) Conference - Oct 26th and 27th



## blhowes (Sep 7, 2007)

For those in the Massachusetts area, the Bolton Conference looks like it'll be excellent. 

*Themes*:
*Christ in the Psalms *
Almost every lover of Charles Spurgeon has in his library, in addition to Spurgeon’s daily devotional Morning and Evening, a copy of his The Treasury of David – that wealth of his own and of various Puritans’ thoughts concerning the largest book in our Bible. The Psalms are an inexhaustible reservoir of praise, truth and light. And this is especially so when the psalmist takes up the theme of God’s Anointed, the Messiah. He appears throughout the Psalter in ways that may often escape us. Dr. Adjemian brings a passion about the glories of Christ in the Psalter and how our lives should be lived in the presence of this one who is not only King of His Church but also her Bridegroom. 

Dr. Adjemian will focus on three Psalms – 45, 101 and 96 – to highlight different aspects of these two special relationships that Christ sustains with his people. You will no doubt profit more from his presentations if you spend time with them before coming to the Conference.

*The Message to Titus* (When the Church is in a mess) 
Mr. Olyott writes of his theme: “Sometimes the church is in a mess – through immaturity, error or sin, but something can be done about it. The situation can be sorted out by godly, properly motivated men. These must be men who are at war with error. They must understand what godliness looks like; they must be godly themselves and urge it on others. This can only happen if their minds are constantly focused on the magnificent truths of the gospel and on their personal experience of grace. Our own great priorities are therefore clear: we must preach up the gospel and live lives characterized by good works. These are the two themes which always come to the fore in reformation and revival – not one, not the other, but both!”


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## ADKing (Sep 7, 2007)

I am planning on going. It is about 3 1/2 hours south of here. Will I see you at the conference?


----------



## blhowes (Sep 7, 2007)

ADKing said:


> I am planning on going. It is about 3 1/2 hours south of here. Will I see you at the conference?


Yes, I'm planning on attending. It'd be great to meet with you - maybe we could do lunch.

Have you been to other Bolton Conferences in the past? I've been to two so far - what a blessing they were.


----------



## ADKing (Sep 7, 2007)

blhowes said:


> ADKing said:
> 
> 
> > I am planning on going. It is about 3 1/2 hours south of here. Will I see you at the conference?
> ...



This will be my first one. I heard Stuart Olyott speak before at a conference in Northern Ireland and really enjoyed him. Hopefully we can meet up.


----------

